# Pumped about my new Mangrove!!



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

I have to admit, I was slightly hesitant to jump all in on getting this boat. However, after a recommendation from a pretty epic guide out of Montegut gave me his opinion, I had to look into it! I spent some time meeting these guys and talking to them and even took the wife out to go on a test ride. We were both super happy and we pulled the trigger. Well, I made the 10 hour 1 way trip Wednesday to go pick my boat up. That sucked! What sucked worse was doing that exact same trip the next day! But it’s all done now. Now it’s time to set it up exactly how I want it. I’ll re-edit the post later today so you can see the pictures. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok. Pictures and who builds it.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

I will get pictures up when I get home for sure. It is built by Mangrove Bay Boats in Tampa. You really can not beat the price for a lick micro-skiff that is perfect for Louisiana marshes!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

nothing like a new boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> nothing like a new boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Now I just need a day off work so I can take it out and get it all slimy and stuff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen....lol


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe the Mangrove is the old Dorado 16 which is a cutdown gladeskiff/Terrapin/Karma

Should float shallow and pole like a dream...just a big kayak

Congrats


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> nothing like a new boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One thing... when an owner sells it. Like many I have a love/hate relationship with owning a money pit.


----------

